# Is it safe to update now.



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there still a chance I can lose all my apps on my iPad and my
iPhone? How do I back them up?

Thanks


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I updated my ipad yesterday and later on in the day did my I ipod 4. The I pad updated with no problems, however, it took me about 8 times before my ipod would finish the update without an error message.
Brenda B.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I updated my ipad yesterday and later on in the day did my I ipod 4. The I pad updated with no problems, however, it took me about 8 times before my ipod would finish the update without an error message.
> Brenda B.


Thanks for answering. I think I'll try it in the next day or two.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just updated my iPad this morning and it took 20-25 minutes and everything went smoothly...much better than with my iPod a few days ago.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

That's good to hear. I haven't updated yet, but I will.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

It ran smoothly for me, iPhone & iPad.... But I had two different iTune accounts, so that took some figuring out..but I merged them after much ado... and I am up and running.  I like the update a lot.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I updated my iPhone last night and my iPad this morning with no problems. Just make sure you do "download only" instead of "download and upgrade.". This way if there is an error you do not have to start all over.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I already upgraded my iTunes ,so I only have to upgrade, right? Also is it easy
to dp cloud?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I updated my iPhone last night and my iPad this morning with no problems. Just make sure you do "download only" instead of "download and upgrade.". This way if there is an error you do not have to start all over.


Good idea. I wish I had thought of this when updating my iPad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have updated iTunes, iPhone, iTouch, and iPad with no problems.  Each took over an hour.  So far have said NO to Cloud, but now I think I want to.  Do I?  Are there problems with it?

I don't completely understand how it works / what it does.  Don't want to get into mess with it before I do.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I updated my ipad and had no problems. I haven't updated my iphone yet, but maybe I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I have updated iTunes, iPhone, iTouch, and iPad with no problems. Each took over an hour. So far have said NO to Cloud, but now I think I want to. Do I? Are there problems with it?
> 
> I don't completely understand how it works / what it does. Don't want to get into mess with it before I do.


The cloud is similar to the archive on your Kindle


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

As most said, please please please sync everything 1st.  Let it back up, etc.  Then download and do the update.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

If I use Microsoft Exchange and Outlook at work and mail and contacts are synced to my iphone and ipad, can I use cloud to sync my Apple Mail and my contacts between my MacBook Pro, iphone, and ipad without screwing up the sync between Exchange and my idevices?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tried to update my ipad2 software last night and an error bricked it, I think.  I have a phone appointment for Sunday afternoon.  I'll probably have to take it to the Apple store.  I bought it less than 3 weeks ago.  Once I got the error message, the ipad was no longer recognized by itunes or my computer.  I've never seen anything like this happen with a software update on any other of my electronics.

The screen shows it as being connected to the computer and that's all I can get on it now.

I would have taken it to the Apple store on Saturday, but the weather was so bad here that I didn't get out at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti, have you tried restarting the iPad?  (Holding the on/off switch for a really long time, until the apple reappears?)

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> If I use Microsoft Exchange and Outlook at work and mail and contacts are synced to my iphone and ipad, can I use cloud to sync my Apple Mail and my contacts between my MacBook Pro, iphone, and ipad without screwing up the sync between Exchange and my idevices?


AppleCare told me that only one e-mail address can be synced -- the address you use as a user name for iCloud.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Tried to update my ipad2 software last night and an error bricked it, I think. I have a phone appointment for Sunday afternoon. I'll probably have to take it to the Apple store. I bought it less than 3 weeks ago. Once I got the error message, the ipad was no longer recognized by itunes or my computer. I've never seen anything like this happen with a software update on any other of my electronics.
> 
> The screen shows it as being connected to the computer and that's all I can get on it now.
> 
> I would have taken it to the Apple store on Saturday, but the weather was so bad here that I didn't get out at all.


My new iPad was like this when I got it for Christmas last year. I was on the phone with customer service for quite a while trying to figure it out. Our PC would not recognize it, but luckily my daughter had a Mac and I plugged it into that and it recognized it and let me get it rolling. Then I was able to plug it back into my PC and everything worked fine. So if you have another computer available, try plugging it into that and see if it recognizes it on that computer. No one knew why that worked, but it's worth a try if it's possible for you to do.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

corkyb said:


> If I use Microsoft Exchange and Outlook at work and mail and contacts are synced to my iphone and ipad, can I use cloud to sync my Apple Mail and my contacts between my MacBook Pro, iphone, and ipad without screwing up the sync between Exchange and my idevices?


MS Exchange should be syncing itself, so no need to use icloud for that. My work uses that as well and it syncs to all my PCs (office desktop, work laptop and home desktop) via outlook, and I also have it set up on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4s.

No need to use iCloud for e-mail when you have that type of syncing e-mail system already. Really just useful if you want to synch up a regular personal e-mail account with it.

Exchange is super easy to set up on iOS as well. Just select that as the account type, enter your e-mail address as the user name, put in your password and it should auto set up everything else and auto download your recent e-mails.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> MS Exchange should be syncing itself, so no need to use icloud for that. My work uses that as well and it syncs to all my PCs (office desktop, work laptop and home desktop) via outlook, and I also have it set up on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4s.
> 
> No need to use iCloud for e-mail when you have that type of syncing e-mail system already. Really just useful if you want to synch up a regular personal e-mail account with it.
> 
> Exchange is super easy to set up on iOS as well. Just select that as the account type, enter your e-mail address as the user name, put in your password and it should auto set up everything else and auto download your recent e-mails.


Mooshie, Right now I have my phone and ipad synced and it pushes my exchange mail to them. I also check my Outlook on my mac through the web. However, I also have my verizon and gmail personal email accounts synced (or maybe that's not the right word) or pushed to my iphone and ipad. What I want is to be able to use the cloud so that I can delete an email on one device and have it deleted on all devices. I want this for both my exchange and for my personal email. Right now, I Have to delete every email on every device and computer separately. Since I am a bit of a pack rat, my email accounts have become overwhelming and unwieldy. Will using the cloud do what I want in both personal and work email? Also just want to know that if I use cloud for only personal email (if I can't or dont' use it for exchange) that it won't mess up my work exchange email. Not sure I am making sense here but your help is appreciated greatly. Thank you.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

corkyb said:


> If I use Microsoft Exchange and Outlook at work and mail and contacts are synced to my iphone and ipad, can I use cloud to sync my Apple Mail and my contacts between my MacBook Pro, iphone, and ipad without screwing up the sync between Exchange and my idevices?


Go top settings, mail and add an account. I don't use exchange but it will sync gmail and iCloud calendars together. In fact I just made a second iCloud account on my iPhone in settings/mail and it asked me if I wanted to merge the new iCloud calendars.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marti, have you tried restarting the iPad? (Holding the on/off switch for a really long time, until the apple reappears?)
> 
> Betsy


The apple phone guy had me do this, but it didn't help. I took it to an Apple store last Sunday. It as mobbed, but I got an appointment for the genius desk for 90 min. from when I walked in, so I walked around and went back. They updated it for me rather quickly. Had to set up my email there again. They brought in my purchased (free anyway) apps through the icloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it is sorted out now!

Betsy


----------

